# Repair a file system



## Moutombi (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to know the different file system formats in FreeBSD. How do I repair a damaged system files in FreeBSD? How do I format a peripheral? For example a USB stick.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2013)

We have UFS and ZFS. There are a few other filesystems that are supported but you cannot boot FreeBSD from them.

I suggest you start reading the handbook. 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

(Merged two threads together. It's rather pointless to have multiple one line posts.)

[ merged one more -- DD ]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2013)

Since the answers are in the Handbook (or already present on the forums), I'm simply closing this.


----------

